# Joined a new gym (planet fitness)



## dk8594 (Aug 27, 2021)

So I joined a new gym called planet fitness (pronounced pfffff).  I like it because it I like  it’s colors and that fact that they don’t have any barbells that I could hurt myself with.  They also are quick to offer encouraging works and like to remind me that I belong and I am accepted. 

The only thing that sucks is I joined after they stopped having pizza nights and bowls  of free tootsie rolls (covid ruins everything!)

They have a long list of “No’s” .  However they always say “yes” when I ask if I am good enough!


----------



## Send0 (Aug 27, 2021)

Pizza planet!


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 27, 2021)

Are you kidding me? Planet Fitness is the biggest corporate gym in this town they don’t allow for heavy lifting at their gyms.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 27, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Are you kidding me? Planet Fitness is the biggest corporate gym in this town they don’t allow for heavy lifting at their gyms.


I do believe this is a joke 😂


----------



## Puff2Tuff (Aug 27, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> So I joined a new gym called planet fitness (pronounced pfffff).  I like it because it I like  it’s colors and that fact that they don’t have any barbells that I could hurt myself with.  They also are quick to offer encouraging works and like to remind me that I belong and I am accepted.
> 
> The only thing that sucks is I joined after they stopped having pizza nights and bowls  of free tootsie rolls (covid ruins everything!)
> 
> They have a long list of “No’s” .  However they always say “yes” when I ask if I am good enough!


They also don’t allow me to bring in a gallon of water (hydration is intimidating to some) but you can purchase a bottled water that’s 16.5 oz for just $5.00 plus tax


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 27, 2021)

Hahahahahaha that's the stupidest shit I've read. It's a fucking gym lololol


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 27, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hahahahahaha that's the stupidest shit I've read. It's a fucking gym lololol


Oh……I don’t think they allow you to say “stupidest shit” once you go in 😂


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hahahahahaha that's the stupidest shit I've read. It's a fucking gym lololol


I wonder if they allow squatting with a bucket on your head?  🤔   🤣🤣🤣


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 27, 2021)

I don't know if I'm in the right place. You guys all sound like a bunch of LUNKS.

😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I don't know if I'm in the right place. You guys all sound like a bunch of LUNKS.
> 
> 😂😂😂😂😂


🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 27, 2021)

I used to go to a Planet Fitness that had the Lunk Alarm unplugged and didn't enforce most of those rules. Made me not realize just how lame PF can actually be.


----------



## supreme666leader (Aug 27, 2021)

Go on a heavy cycle and try to max out all their machine i dare you.


----------



## Warmachine19 (Aug 27, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Go on a heavy cycle and try to max out all their machine i dare you.


yeah don't max the machines, i maxed out the leg extension and the damn thing snapped forward hurt the hell outta my legs

they never do maintenance just a quick wipe down to keep em shiny and new looking.


----------



## supreme666leader (Aug 27, 2021)

Think brian shaw made a vid like that and got thrown out


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2021)

I used to hate gyms like PF, but now I'm happy if it gets people in the door. Some will move on to better gyms, some will stay put. Better than nothing.


----------



## supreme666leader (Aug 28, 2021)

And keeps the old ladies out of real gyms


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 29, 2021)

Puff2Tuff said:


> They also don’t allow me to bring in a gallon of water (hydration is intimidating to some) but you can purchase a bottled water that’s 16.5 oz for just $5.00 plus tax



That's such a blatant scam. I've been eyeing PF as it's the closest and cheapest gym to me, but that's straight BS and insanely irritating to read.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 29, 2021)

I want to be clear, I currently do not look like a "lunk". But i was out of town and thought what the hell, ill go to pf and see if i can do a guest pass or something for the week im here.

So i walk in, hoodie, shorts, shaker bottle, un-tied chucks. They tried very hard to talk me out of being there, i was watched like i was going to steal something.

When i was leaving i was asked if im coming back. I said "na, not sure im welcome here". The person at the front desk said " thank you!" and i could literally sense the release of tension in their body when i said i wasnt coming back.

 Very accepting place. Hahaha.


----------



## AlleyFox (Aug 29, 2021)

The PF nearest me is not too bad really and it's in  a new building, and the lunk alarm hasn't gone off yet. I go there occasionally when I don't feel like going across town to the gym I normally go to.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 29, 2021)

Planet Fitness wasn't designed to be actually used seriously, but as an easy money maker.  At 10 bucks a month, everybody thinks cool, cheap, I'll get "in shape". Then most of them end up not going and hey, it's only 10 bucks a month.


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 29, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Planet Fitness wasn't designed to be actually used seriously, but as an easy money maker.  At 10 bucks a month, everybody thinks cool, cheap, I'll get "in shape". Then most of them end up not going and hey, it's only 10 bucks a month.



Sounds like my ex. Signed up with PF, texted me from the parking lot in a bid to impress me with his initiative, and then legit never went back - not once. Last I heard, he was still paying them $10/month for absolutely nothing.


----------



## RichardSilva (Sep 12, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> planet fitness


I used to go there for 2 years)


----------



## Solomc (Sep 13, 2021)

you sit on a throne of LIES


----------



## Telephone (Sep 14, 2021)

I had someone telling me recently that PF has a purple light that blinks & alarm that sounds if you grunt. So he wasn’t BSing I guess. 
At first I thought y’all were joking about contraband water from home….. 
They must be doing something right; their parking lot stays packed.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 14, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I want to be clear, I currently do not look like a "lunk". But i was out of town and thought what the hell, ill go to pf and see if i can do a guest pass or something for the week im here.
> 
> So i walk in, hoodie, shorts, shaker bottle, un-tied chucks. They tried very hard to talk me out of being there, i was watched like i was going to steal something.
> 
> ...


It was cuz of your MAGA hat prolly


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 14, 2021)

Telephone said:


> I had someone telling me recently that PF has a purple light that blinks & alarm that sounds if you grunt. So he wasn’t BSing I guess.
> At first I thought y’all were joking about contraband water from home…..
> They must be doing something right; their parking lot stays packed.


TBH though people that grunt all the time even when they are doing easy shit are attention whores just like the sluts you see at gyms. They do that and then they get up and check their phone for 20 min. Talk to people for 10 more and then do another easy set and yell like they just set an Olympic record. SUS.


----------



## bigdaddysmoothdc (Sep 15, 2021)

I have a membership there along with a anytime fitness. Honestly there is a misconception about pf.I go mainly for cardio and the Smith machines are good . I hear guys grunting and slamming weights on the Smith machines and never has the "lunk alarm" gone off. The machines suck but you can get a good session on the Smith machine. For my free weight days I just go to my other gym but for 20 a month it's not bad plus I take my son with me on weekends. 

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmerTed (Sep 15, 2021)

Our local PF is pretty nice, and it's only 2 miles from my house. 
I do my squats and deads at home and use PF for cardio, dumbells, and the other machines I can't afford or fit into my home gym.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 15, 2021)

Is it really a gym?

I didn't know.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 15, 2021)

Soooo…. Until very recently when I joined Worlds gym I trained a Planet.. I got tired of one of the other gyms I was part of. I didn’t like the guys running the place. I had 14$ a month membership from when they first opened. Then after they remodeled the whole place they tried to up it to 35$ so I told the owner he lost a long time patron. There is another one by my house also but I chose not to train there. So I been a member at planet for almost 2 years. No they don’t have a flat bench and yes there DB’s only go to 75lbs  but WGAF.!! When I train I put the work and Intensity in that I never have a hard time growing.. it dosnt matter where you train, it’s how you do it and it’s all about the love of BB. I can take a 25lb db’l and curl it and after 4-5 sets of 20-30 reps feel like I did 60lb hammer curls. Anyway they have really top of the line machines and I accept the place for what it is. now I am at worlds and even after two years of 75lb db’s and smith machines I am still throwing up 140db presses.. and deadlifting.. well I don’t want to talk numbers. You get the point.sooooo if you are one of the people that read this and go to planet. Good for you. At least you are training and trying to better yourself. 

BTW. They stopped pizza night and bagels at the one by my house. I never did understand this. Never once did I have any of it.


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 15, 2021)

Here's the link to the Brian Shaw PF video


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 15, 2021)

I personally have debunked his theory of 315.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 17, 2021)

BB is not my thing, I like endurance sports. Some years ago, I wanted to train for a local event, a scaled down triathlon. One component was a half marathon. The PF was practically across the street so I figured for $10 / month the treadmills would work. After waiting for the old ladies to finish gossiping so I could get on one, I hopped on, fired it up and after exactly 60 minutes... It stopped. 

On my way out I complained, and the manager insisted that's not normal and I should try another. A few days later I went in and tried another, and discovered that the manager was completely right. This other one stopped at 45 minutes.

I had a trainer for some years, the guy was 6ft 6 in, solid muscle but otherwise a normal, clean cut nice guy. He told me he once walked in and they immediately told him he had to leave. 

No PF for me. I do like Anytime.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 17, 2021)

Kraken said:


> BB is not my thing, I like endurance sports. Some years ago, I wanted to train for a local event, a scaled down triathlon. One component was a half marathon. The PF was practically across the street so I figured for $10 / month the treadmills would work. After waiting for the old ladies to finish gossiping so I could get on one, I hopped on, fired it up and after exactly 60 minutes... It stopped.
> 
> On my way out I complained, and the manager insisted that's not normal and I should try another. A few days later I went in and tried another, and discovered that the manager was completely right. This other one stopped at 45 minutes.
> 
> ...


Nah. I don’t believe that..


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 18, 2021)

ended up having to join a PF due to work travels. couldnt take not lifting in some way. cant do everything that I would like to be at the very least you can get a decent workout in with high reps or some time under tension. original one i was at in PA only went up to 60lbs dbs but at least the one here in CT goes up to 75. not too sure how much side eye i will get next week when keep repping out the 70s on presses tho. smith machine has been at least a way to continue to get some barbell stuff in. did see someone today doing "deadlift" with the smith machine- worst fugging form i could imagine.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

I had no idea PF was this damn shitty. So glad I have a home gym, but I need to do my homework and find a decent gym I can hit when I'm on travel.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 18, 2021)

You need gym like PF . Tons of people are afraid to go into a juiceheads style gym or train next to juicemonkeys.. This way they have their gym and won’t be getting in the way at our gyms .. It’s a win win situation


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 18, 2021)

Also I’m sure I can go in that place get a decent workout and go home without causing a scene.. A lot of times it can be avoided if your not a dick


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 18, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Also I’m sure I can go in that place get a decent workout and go home without causing a scene.. A lot of times it can be avoided if your not a dick





Bro Bundy said:


> Also I’m sure I can go in that place get a decent workout and go home without causing a scene.. A lot of times it can be avoided if your not a dick


you're correct. PF has its place and its good that its around. it does allow other types of people to go to the gym and feel like they aren't being "judged" or whatever you want to call it. but there a shit ton of machines instead of your typical DB/BB and they usually have 2 machines of each so its all spread out. treadmills, climbers, elliptical, etc.  so def gives everyone a chance to have a place to lift.

and yes, you can still get a decent lift if you go in there with right mindset. you can use the machines and rep out, db till exhaustion and smith machine to go heavier. long as your not attempting to draw attention, you should be fine. if you have some size, youll get some side eyes but is what it is. long as got a place to lift, dont mind not being able to throw the weights around


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 18, 2021)

Soooooo. I am not going to beat the same drum. I don’t understand why PF is getting no love. It’s not an ideal place for someone if you want to deadlift that’s for sure. It’s a “sports club”. They make their  money and have made their money on promoting the no intimidation gym.
They want a old person who wants to stay healthy to go. They want the overweight person that would not feel comfortable walking into a powerhouse or worlds gym. They want the young kid or dude that has a body like a young girl to be able to feel comfortable. They want the young girl or women that wants to cover up and feel ok. That’s what it is all about.  Yes there are the women that have there pants so tight there pussy lips suction there stretch pants in. They have the dude with the full blown hand cut tank shirt on. You know the one that thinks his lats are so big he needs to cut it right down to there waste. BTW if this is anyone please stop it. There  Db’s only go to 75lbs. Big FN deal. They don’t have a bench. So what. They have good machines. I could pin the stack on ther cable row @ 260 and row and pull down to my hearts content. I can load 18 plates on there leg press and get a good workout. I could put 8 plates on their smith and bench away. Cable flys NP.
Does anyone get my point. So if someone is like” no way planet fitness sucks I need a golds to get a good workout in” that person is misguided and should seriously consider re evaluate there training methods. 
The same people that complain about no bench are the same people that can’t bench. The same people that complain about 75lb dumbbells  can only db press 80lbs and feel like they are getting slighted. I am not bragging by any means and do not want this statement I am going to make sound that way. Give me a person that complains about any of the above flaws, besides the women and there suction cup lips. I will take them to PF and I will take  same person and run them thru a session and have them hurling in the corner. If it’s the guy with the cut off shirt to his waste. I would first   make them put  PF tshirt on. Then I would make them puke. I am by no means a professional or a person that has even thought about competing. I am not a personal trainer. I am just a dude who happens to be in pretty good conditioning, strength and size wise, and I have not had a problem training and growing and being JACKED AF training there.. But what do I know. I have  Only been about this life since some have been popping zits and jerking off to there mothers Victoria Secret’s catalog.
😂😂😂😂🤙🤙🤙😂😂😂🤙😂✌️


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> you're correct. PF has its place and its good that its around. it does allow other types of people to go to the gym and feel like they aren't being "judged" or whatever you want to call it. but there a shit ton of machines instead of your typical DB/BB and they usually have 2 machines of each so its all spread out. treadmills, climbers, elliptical, etc.  so def gives everyone a chance to have a place to lift.
> 
> and yes, you can still get a decent lift if you go in there with right mindset. you can use the machines and rep out, db till exhaustion and smith machine to go heavier. long as your not attempting to draw attention, you should be fine. if you have some size, youll get some side eyes but is what it is. long as got a place to lift, dont mind not being able to throw the weights around


I thought 24 hour fitness was where those people went. So is PF for people who just want to play pretend at working out? 🤣


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 18, 2021)

🤪🤪


----------



## Kraken (Sep 18, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> Nah. I don’t believe that..


Yeah? Which part?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 18, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Yeah? Which part?


That they asked him to leave.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> That they asked him to leave.


Lots of videos on YouTube of PF staff asking people to leave.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I had no idea PF was this damn shitty. So glad I have a home gym, but I need to do my homework and find a decent gym I can hit when I'm on travel.


I started a thread on Anytime Fitness a while back right before I joined up because I needed a travel gym, it got good reviews.

They are usually smaller than PF, but there are more locations, and they have more freeweight options that PF doesn't (squat racks and bench press).

So far it has been awesome. I have hit 4 different locations in 3 different cities, and it's been perfect.


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 18, 2021)

Planet Fitness… leave your balls at the door boys 🤣


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 18, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I started a thread on Anytime Fitness a while back right before I joined up because I needed a travel gym, it got good reviews.
> 
> They are usually smaller than PF, but there are more locations, and they have more freeweight options that PF doesn't (squat racks and bench press).
> 
> So far it has been awesome. I have hit 4 different locations in 3 different cities, and it's been perfect.


yeah thats where i used to go before the one i went to had to close down. the issue with joining there, for me, is that im already a member at a local gym. so dont want another $45-60/mo with traveling out of town hit and miss. Anytime is great gym tho


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 18, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> yeah thats where i used to go before the one i went to had to close down. the issue with joining there, for me, is that im already a member at a local gym. so dont want another $45-60/mo with traveling out of town hit and miss. Anytime is great gym tho


It would be nice if they were a little cheaper. My wife gives me shit every time I talk about another gym membership.

I think I've had 5 in the past 3 years. It sucks because there are so many I want to try out, but the two I have now, I'm definitely not giving up.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 18, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It would be nice if they were a little cheaper. My wife gives me shit every time I talk about another gym membership.
> 
> I think I've had 5 in the past 3 years. It sucks because there are so many I want to try out, but the two I have now, I'm definitely not giving up.


yeah im at a county gym that i like. its always clean, has DBs up to 125lbs, machines are quality and have different variations, 2 squat racks, 2 smiths. everything has plenty of room. enough treadmills and other cardio machines and indoor track (that i dont use), pool etc. its $45/mo and only 15mins from my house. obviously cant use that when i travel and another anytime fitness would be another $45/mo at min, i think it may be a tad more last time i checked. Crunch gyms give me a headache with all the damn colors and then Golds.. i get tired of seeing people mirror workout and pose and block people lifting.


----------

